# Felt For Wipers???



## Kroll (Dec 6, 2015)

Morning guys,I was reading someplace that just plain felt was being use as wipers.Well I am at the saddle stage of my Colchester lathe restoration.It looks pretty good over all,so far just the broken screw that I had ask about in another post how to remove.Well while I watch the news I do my shopping looking for parts that I need and maybe think that I need.My carriage the felt is brittle,and have couple of the housing for the felt is MIA.
Each time that I call Clausing and get a price,I am just floored by their pricing so I am not going there.So how bout just plain felt or the best felt that a person can find to make some wipers.So here is what I found but I am sure that others may have gave this felt a try long before I ever gave it a thought. http://www.mcmaster.com/#felt/=104c4xs
As you can see its 12"x12"x1/4,so is 1/4 ideal or would 3/8 be better choice?For one sheet of felt its bout 24.00 plus and me being tight was wondering if someone may have a piece laying around so that 4 felt wipers can be cut out.Putting another order together so going to wait alittle before adding a sheet of felt-----Kroll


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 6, 2015)

Can you use strips? If so, how wide a strip do you need? I have some left over roll and will check size. The felt I have is the gray that is used for wipers. It is only 1/8" Thick.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 6, 2015)

I used some from JoAnn Fabrics, nearly paper thin, but I folded it two or three times. It's better than nothing, Cost was about $.38 for a foot square.


----------



## juiceclone (Dec 6, 2015)

Your local "home supply" store may have felt door or window seals.  Most are rubber/plastic nowdays, so u might have to shop around a bit.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 6, 2015)

Our local DIY sell a brand of felt strip by W J Dennis 3/1`6" x 5/8" x 17'.  Also, a company called Waxman sells pads for placing under furniture or appliances.  Look in the hardware section around casters.   As I recall, felt comes in different density or stiffness.  

My wife a has an extensive hat collection, some of which are felt.  Perhaps you know someone who could make a donation of on the a worthy cause?   Sorrel boots have felt liners.   Mine are 3/8" thick.  They may not be as common in Texas and they are in the northern states though.  Just thinking out of the box.


----------



## rpmMan (Dec 6, 2015)

I did the wipers on my Clausing 1500 using felt stripping  1/4 in x 2in x 5' .. from msc .. eight dollars and change...


https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/48545446

rich


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 6, 2015)

I bought a 12 inch square sheet of F1 felt from McMaster.  No adhesive.  F1 is made from high quality wool so it is durable and long lasting.  The lesser grades deteriorate faster.  The price difference is peanuts for the increase in quality.  Using a sharp utility knife on a piece of scrap wood I made multiple way wipes for my machines.  Don't sweat the exact outlines.  Thicker is better as long as you can get it to fit in the holder.  I went with 1/4 inch sheet if I remember right.  Works great for holding way oil and sponging crud off the ways.  Took me about 5 minutes work per set.  A sheet will make a lot of way wipes.  A roll will limit the shapes you can cut.  You'll find other uses for it besides way wipes.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 6, 2015)

Hobby Lobby would be the quick source here in Houston.  What thickness you need depends upon what thickness the original was.  The Atlas way wipers on the 10" and 12" date from around 1939, long before they bought Clausing, so I don't know what thickness they used.  If the machine did not originally come with rubber wipers, measure the depth of the retainer and use the next thicker 1/16" thick increment.  If, as on the Atlas, it had wipers, you will also need some nitrile or neoprene sheet of the proper thickness (probably 1/16").  Subtract that and then round up.  The wipers on the Atlas are 3/16" thick.

If the original wipers have a hole through them for a retaining screw, you will also need an arch punch to make it.  I would make a wood or aluminum pattern, draw the outline, punch the hole, and then cut it out.


----------



## Kroll (Dec 6, 2015)

Well heck,I did not think about my Atlas.I need wipers for it also,thanks guys for the ideals.Thanks Robert for reminding me about my other lathe needing felt


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 7, 2015)

I used a awl to put the holes in the F1 followed by a twist drill to open it up enough to slip the bolts in.  Simple and fast.  Once you do a set you'll see how easy it is to replace your way wipes on a regular basis (yearly?) Much easier to keep good wool on the machine to hold the way oil than to regrind a lathe bed!


----------



## gaston (Dec 10, 2015)

bought the felt for my 12x36 causing at Micheals hobby store . I chose a nice pink shamrock shape ,nice and stiff about 3/16 thick. I think it was about 97 cents on sale (who would want a pink shamrock) !! cut the wipers out to match the old ones and screwed them in place. That was over a year ago and they work great, also I still have 
2/3 of a pink shamrock as replacement material.


----------

